# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : ArmA III

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide d'ArmA III*.

----------


## Old_Bear

Ce guide me parait une bonne initiative, forcément, je suis accro à la série depuis le début et tout les guides qui peuvent permettre au plus grand nombre d'apprécier ce jeu exceptionnel sont forcément les bienvenus.

Je voudrais cependant faire quelque commentaires sur l'utilisation de "Arma 3 - Alpha : Tweaks & premières impressions" de Mawwic, d'une part parce que je propose régulièrement une autre méthode de réglage et que d'autre part, il y a des erreurs dans certaines des solutions proposées. 
Je ne prétends pas que ma méthode soit meilleure, elle est juste différente , par contre les erreurs ont un peu tendance à me barbouiller ...

...  je vous propose donc ma méthode perso :

1° Ne faire les réglages qu'en solo
- Laisser faire l'autodetect
- Exécuter le bench Arma3Mark sur Stratis 

2° Désactiver des options qui "mangent" les Fps :
- dans la section "Affichage" 
* désactiver la VSYNC
- dans la section "AA&PP"
* désactiver le "bloom"
* désactiver les 2 "blurs" ou les régler entre 0 et 10
* utiliser la recette proposé par HarOcp : "Par conséquent, le meilleur combo AA dans ce jeu est : FXAA Ultra + 2X/4X ou FSAA 8x et vous obtiendrez la meilleure qualité de texture, pas de flou, textures nettes, objets et végétation bien lissés ." Le FSAA 2X est celui qui coute le moins en terme de FPS.

3° Pour essayer de gratter quelques FPS supplémentaires
- diminuer "Visibility" en faisant des essais, par exemple par palier de 250m : 3000m, 2750m, 2500m ... (mais attention en MP la visibilité est un paramètre serveur, réglé à 2 000 m sur le serveur ADO)
- diminuer la qualité du paramètre "Terrain" en "standard".

4° - Exécuter à nouveau le bench Arma3Mark sur Stratis pour voir si on a gagné quelque chose ...

Pour DL le bench Arma3Mark sur Stratis :
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByhZc2l2kSO...dit?usp=sharing
Le .pbo est à placer dans :
*Program files > SteamLibrary > SteamApps > common > Arma3 > Missions*
Pour lancer le bench 
*Jouer > Missions > ArmA 3 Benchmark v0.51.Stratis*

La méthode est basée sur l'expérimentation avec la config réelle et l'utilisation du bench comme moyen de vérifier la pertinence des ajustements. Nous avons tous des config différentes qui ont des réactions parfois bien différentes sans que l'on puisse bien savoir pourquoi ... même si on peut avoir des hypothèses.

Les erreurs que j'ai relevées sont concentrées dans le paragraphe "H) PARAMETRES DE LANCEMENT" tout les paramètres évoqués concerne les précédentes versions d'Arma et les problèmes avec Windows XP.
Je conseille de ne pas utiliser ces paramètres au lancement, ils sont probablement sans effet mais on ne sait jamais ...

La communauté attend avec une certaine impatience le fameux blog d'optimisation évoqué à plusieurs reprises par DNA, on verra alors [... s'il sort un jour ...] quels sont les paramètres à placer au lancement d'Arma3.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Quelle surprise ce guide Izu !  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

> Je ne prétends pas que ma méthode soit meilleure, elle est juste différente , par contre les erreurs ont un peu tendance à me barbouiller ...


Je peux tout à fait ajouter un lien vers ton post en plus du lien vers le guide de Mawwic, comme ça les lecteurs feront leurs propres choix... Mais du coup n'hésite pas à éditer et à rajouter des arguments, parce que ce qui est intéressant dans la config de Mawwic c'est aussi le côté explicatif et pédagogique.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Izual : c'est aussi un aspect dérangeant  dans le guide de Mawwic, c'est que sous des dehors pédagogiques, il impose des options qui sont contre-productives, je voudrais donner 2 exemples :

- "... la différence entre les réglages “ultra” et “very high” est virtuellement imperceptible ; excepté côté FPS. Donc pas d’hésitation : passez-vous des presets “ultra”. Arma 3 reste un jeu gourmand, donc autant grappiller autant de FPS que possibles." 
La démarche qui consiste à baisser les réglages en espérant gagner des FPS n'est pas opérationnelle  avec Arma3.
Au contraire, il faut absolument conserver les plus haut réglages graphiques compatibles avec son équipement pour conserver ses FPS.  Arma3 n'est pas BF4!

- le conseil d'utiliser "sweet-fx". Ajouter un ensemble de réglages et filtres dont l'utilisateur ne peut maîtriser le mode opératoire relève d'un processus de pensée faisant appel à la magie pas au rationnel. 
De plus ajouter un niveau de complexité à un ensemble qui l'est déjà passablement avec des éléments qui peuvent entrer en conflits avec des améliorations apportées par les Dev du jeu n'est pas une bonne chose.

Je fais part de mes expériences à différents endroits, celui où je suis le plus "pédagogique" est le sujet que j’anime sur les forums du Clan ADO : "Arma 3 : Config d'Ours"
Il y a en particulier une courte review de mon test avec ma config "Athlon II x2 250 / GTS 450".
Je continue ce travail d'exploration avec un test d'une config "i3-4130 / HD 7770" qui est toujours en cours.
Malgré mon expérience d'Ours joueur ... je ne sens pas de publier un pavé disant comment il faut régler ... je ne peux que proposer des options que chacun doit tester pour intégrer sa propre expérience.

----------


## ammoniak007

A quand le petit Guide sur GAIA ...

----------


## Izual

Ha ha, pas bête, mais on sort un peu du cadre du débutant. Au pire je ferai un petit tuto dans le sous-forum dédié.

----------


## pinkrosi

Oui, c'est la syntaxe habituelle pour le coût d'une carte.

----------


## Morbakos

Bonjour,

Voilà j'essaye de créer un scénario dans lequel un soldat se fais blesser et dois être évacué. Cependant, je ne parviens pas à faire en sorte que ce soldat soit blessé par exemple à la jambe. Dois-je rajouter quelque chose dans l'init ? Ou dois-je utiliser un script ?

----------


## Izual

Plutôt un script, mais ça dépasse largement le cadre de ce guide (et mes compétences). Essaye de poser ta question là-bas.

----------


## Old_Bear

Je viens - tardivement - de voir que le guide n'avais pas changé malgré les changements intervenus dans le jeu en avril 2016 avec le Visual Upgrade.

La conséquence la plus importante des modifications intervenues est les exigences bien plus élevée en matière de carte graphique.
Très franchement, les spécifications officielles initiales en "Recommandé" relevaient de la mauvaise blague :



> *GRAPHICS* : Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 / AMD Radeon HD 7750


Il y avait malgré tout un fond de vérité en ce sens que le jeu, à la base complètement CPU dépendant, pouvait très bien tourner - du point de vue FPS - avec un processeur rapide et efficace et une carte graphique tout juste moyenne, contrairement aux autres "jeux de tir", du moment, BF en particulier.

Au moment de la publication du *Visual Upgrade*, et de la sortie d'APEX, l'extension comportant l'île de Tanoa, les spécifications officielles en "Recommandé" ont été modifiées :



> GRAPHICS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 / AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series with 2 GB VRAM


En pratique, aujourd'hui, une carte du niveau *GTX 1050* / *RX 560* permet d'apprécier toutes les qualités graphiques d'Arma3 sans sacrifice au niveau des nouveaux traitements de la lumière et des changements dans la section AA&PP introduits avec l'Upgrade pour jouer en 720p.
Par contre une carte du niveau *GTX 1060 6 Go* / *RX 580 8 Go* sera probablement nécessaire pour bien jouer en 1080p.
Une carte graphique de ce niveau, associée à un processeur rapide et efficace va notablement intervenir dans le niveau des performances du PC dans son ensemble, ce qui n'était pas vraiment le cas avant.

Je voudrais ajouter que les modifications et améliorations apportées par le *Visual Upgrade* ont rendu complètement caducs tous les systèmes "d'amélioration visuelles" et qu plus que jamais les paramètres au démarrage sont dans l'ensemble inutiles à part ...



> -noSplash


... pour éviter les écrans de présentation de Bohemia et ...



> -noLogs


... pour éviter de remplir un fichier Data d'erreurs si vous jouer sur un serveur mer.... qui utilise des scripts et des objets qui génèrent beaucoup d'erreurs.
Cette option est absolument à éviter si vous faites de l'édition de mission ou si vous voulez, en examinant le fichier .rpt comprendre pourquoi le jeu plante.

----------


## Nosh

Malheureusement, biendébuter est en standby. Ce n'est guère qu'une archive de plus en plus datée actuellement.

----------


## Old_Bear

Il y a bien un frémissement avec la remise en forme de *Biendebuter.net Le guide d'Arma III* par *Izual*,en mai 2021, même s'il faut bien avouer qu' un aggiornamento complet est nécessaire.

Je vais en profiter pour faire ici une mise à jour pour deux thémes
- Les exigences matérielles du jeu,
- Les réglages.

----------


## Finger

Bonjour, je viens de maître à jouer à arma 3, J'ai un énorme problème, à chaque connexion sur un serveur, je ne s'est éjecté à chaque reprises avec un message que je ne comprends pas que je n'arrive pas à résoudre
you were kicked off the game wrong signature for file C:/program files (86) steam/steamapps/common/arma3/expension/addons/map_tanoa_scenes_f.pbo 

J'ai désinstallé steam, je l'ai réinstallé de même avec arma 3 et les mods 
Toujours le même problème récurrent, je ne sais plus quoi faire, au secours 
Merci de votre attention 
Cordialement

----------


## Paltorn

> Il y a bien un frémissement avec la remise en forme de *Biendebuter.net Le guide d'Arma III* par *Izual*,en mai 2021, même s'il faut bien avouer qu' un aggiornamento complet est nécessaire.
> 
> Je vais en profiter pour faire ici une mise à jour pour deux thémes
> - Les exigences matérielles du jeu,
> - Les réglages.


Toute mise à jour sera la bienvenue sur le site  ::):

----------

